# The Forgotten Forge



## greenstar (Feb 7, 2008)

Curtains of water fall from the sky as you traverse the labyrinthine walkways of Sharn. The stone and wooden paths wind around and between the towers and spires high above the ground, forming a complex latticework that can be very confusing on evenings such as this. The rain falls hard, running off higher walkways and balconies in drenching waves, making it difficult to see much more than a few feet ahead of you. The distant glow of everbright lanterns, barely visible in the soaking gloom, does little to light the paths on this warm, wet evening. A kalashtar seer named Mevakri told you she had a vision that something will happen to you here but she didn't know what.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 7, 2008)

*waiting...*

Ro’garth Hafülfen peered over the edge of the rail down at the gargoyles spewing the filthy rainwater in every direction, with his eyes he followed the path water would take from rainspout to gutter to walkway, down a slope, and out another rainspout, and so on and so on deeper into darkness. He wondered how far it was to the "bottom" at this particular part of Sharn. Hearing footsteps behind him he looks up to see....


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 8, 2008)

A warforged approaches.  Large by human standards, he's typical size for the constructs, and a few metal objects clank together as he walks.  He pulls his hood out over his face; not bothered by the damp and cold as much as a normal person might be, he still finds it a bit unpleasant and wants to keep the water out of his eyes in any case.

He nods to Ro'garth before turning to scan the area.  Despite having lived only a short time outside of the City of Towers, the structures here still awed him and the maze-like nature of the walkways and skybridges still frustrated him at times.

So much to look at, and so many places where this "something" might come from.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 8, 2008)

OOC Am I supposed to ask for spot checks now or wait for everyone to post?


----------



## renau1g (Feb 8, 2008)

A human approaches dressed in dulled scale-mail. He pulls his cloak tight around him to help ward off the chill, not to much success, the cloak prominantly displays a symbol of Dol Dorn. He is average in height for a human and the rain flattens his fiery red hair. Seeing two others in the area, Cole strains to make out some more details about them, if only this accursed rain would let up. He keeps his hand close to his sword ready for danger, while putting his back to the edge of the walkway.

Spot (1d20+4=8)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 9, 2008)

An unstately, hacking cough comes from behind the human in one the many crenelations in the web-like series of walkways. The utterly pathetic form of a robed figure soaked to the bone becomes clearer during a brief thinning of the deluge. "You needn't be quite so concern this high up in Sharn human, the thieves usually stay to the lower levels. Even in atrocious weather like this...only ones smart enough..." another wracking cough breaks through the din of the rain, as Thalmarose Oberith stands up on the battlements and lightly leaps down to the walkway proper without a sound. Stretching to his full height as if he'd been there for some time, betraying his noble air with his posture and cadence of speech. A slash of lightning glints off of the elegant rapier at his belt.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 9, 2008)

A little long-nosed and ugly goblin girl creeps up behind Mr. Thalmarose and squeeks up, *"If thieves don't play around here then what am I doing?"* She looks over everyone, recognizing faces and pondering whether there's a rule against standing in the rain when there's perfectly good shelter about.

Spot. (1d20+2=10)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 9, 2008)

Completely without surprise, Thalmarose glances over his shoulder with a coy smile. "I would never call you a common thief Kim Kim, as there is nothing 'usual' about you I would always expect to find you in a place like this." _(in goblin)_ The gutteral snaps and hisses coming from the elf's lips seem like some sort of affront to nature to anyone else in earshot. Spot: (1d20+8=24)


----------



## greenstar (Feb 9, 2008)

Thalmarose spots a figure in a dark cloak moving quietly through the rain on the skybridge ahead. It seems to be avoiding the dim pools of light cast by the everbright lanterns, preferring to stay to the shadows. Lightning flashes, and you see a shape on the stone floor of the bridge in the brief illumination. The figure quickly reaches the railing of the skybridge, then slips over the barrier and disappears into the darkness and the rain.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 9, 2008)

Cole looks over to Thalmarose, surprised. "I'd never expect to hear such harsh sounds come from you", looking a little more at ease seeing a familiar face.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 9, 2008)

"There's a lot of uses for goblin speak. You never know when you'll be dealing with a band of Darguun raiders or a mercenary hobby platoon."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 9, 2008)

"I'm sorry if I offended you little one, I don't doubt its useful, just unexpected, although I wouldn't want to be meeting a Darguun raider whether I spoke goblin speak or not..."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 9, 2008)

Thalmarose moves through the downpour, motioning for the goblin and human to follow him. As he moves past the warforged sentinel he lightly knocks on it's steely exterior, producing a deep and resonant tone that cuts through the din of rain, pointing to the spot in the walkway as another fork lights the way again. Even completely sodden as his cloak is, the metallic golden thread is still quite distinct and recognizable.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 9, 2008)

The skybridge ahead spans the distance between platforms attached to the sides of two different towers-Dalannan Tower and the Kelsa Spire. A body lies on the floor of the bridge, and you can see a mixture of rain and blood pooling around it. A leather satchel, still clutched tightly in the body's hand, lies in the expanding puddle of water and gore.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 9, 2008)

Seeing the obvious sign of violence, C quickly draws out his warhammer and looks around for the culprit.  If he doesn't see anything, he moves to where the body lies and stands defensively to let the others get a closer look.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 9, 2008)

*watching*

Ro'garth, a bit late to notice the scene, sidles up and looks about for whereever the form disappeared to.

"Did you see where the shadow disappeared?" he asks to no one in particular as he looks about?

Spot check DC 26


----------



## renau1g (Feb 10, 2008)

Seeing the body lying there, Cole runs forward and attempts to staunch the bleeding, tearing off pieces of his cloak to use as a tourniquet. Hoping he's not too late he whispers a prayer to Dol Dorn as he works on the individual, counting on the others to locate the perpetrator. 

Heal (1d20+8=17)


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 10, 2008)

Seeing the leather satchel there, Kim Kim runs to pick it up with the same urgency that others run to treat the fallen man.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 10, 2008)

Ro'garth can't see the figure anywhere. Cole tries to heal the body but he's already dead having succumbed to wounds made by the cloaked figure's weapon.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 10, 2008)

The satchel, obviously well made and stylish, contains quills and inks, six blank sheets of fine Karrnathi paper, a wrapped apple, and a journal.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 10, 2008)

OOC Everyone should make listen checks.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 10, 2008)

Listen (1d20+2=8)


----------



## renau1g (Feb 10, 2008)

Throwing the pieces of fabric down futilely in the growing puddle of blood, Cole draws his longsword and strains to hear anything outside of the constantly falling rain. He struggles to pick up anything out of the ordinary and looks helplessly at Thalmarose hoping his keen elven ears can detect what's amiss.

Listen (1d20+4=9)


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 10, 2008)

C keeps moving his eyes over the cityscape, searching for signs of the attacker.

He notices Cole get up and asks, "He's already dead, then?"

Listen check (1d20-2=6)


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 10, 2008)

Listen check DC 17


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 10, 2008)

The elf leaps nimbly back up onto the battlement, letting the sound of the rain fall away as he draws back his hood to reveal his long, slender ears. Listen: (1d20+8=21) Then with one smooth action, Thalmarose draws his bow and notches an arrow as he takes aim at the source of the sound.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 10, 2008)

Looking at C, Cole says "Yes, it appears we were too late to save this poor soul, hopefully we're not to late to find the culprit". Seeing Thalmorose nocking an arrow, Cole follows his gaze and hopes to see what the elf has noticed.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 10, 2008)

Ro'garth and Thalmarose hear an approaching climber over the noise of the falling rain. The cloaked figure leaps from beneath the bridge and attacks Cole! You see it a warforged. "Hey, stop that!" "Call the Watch! "Murder! They're murdering that man!"

Thalmarose and Ro'garth roll initiative.

    A  B C D  E F G  H I  J K L  M N OP Q R  STU V W
1  |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-||_|_|_|
2  |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-||_|_|_|
3  |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-||_|_|_|
4  |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-||_|_|_|
5  |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-||_|_|_|
6  |_|_|F|F|F|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|C|_|_|R|_|_|_|_|_|
7  |_|_|F|F|F|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|T|_|w|_|_|_|_|_|_|
8  |_|_|F|F|F|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|K|B|c|_|_|_|_|_|
9  |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-||_|_|_|
10 |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-||_|_|_|
11 |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-||_|_|_|
12 |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-||_|_|_|
13 |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-||_|_|_|

F-fountain
B-body
w-warforged
C-C
c-Cole
T-Thalmarose
R-Ro'garth
K-Kim Kim


----------



## greenstar (Feb 10, 2008)

OOC Is the map okay? I'm having a bad time with it.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 10, 2008)

OOC - It looks fine to me, but where are we standing. I'm assuming I'm next to the warforged or the body?


----------



## greenstar (Feb 10, 2008)

OOC Your next to the body.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 10, 2008)

```
[font=fixedsys]    A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V
01 |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-[]|_|_|
02 |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-[]|_|_|
03 |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-[]|_|_|
04 |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-[]|_|_|
05 |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-[]|_|_|
06 |_|_|F|F|F|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|C|_|_|R|_|_|_|_|_|
07 |_|_|F|F|F|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|T|_|w|_|_|_|_|_|_|
08 |_|_|F|F|F|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|K|B|c|_|_|_|_|_|
09 |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-[]|_|_|
10 |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-[]|_|_|
11 |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-[]|_|_|
12 |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-[]|_|_|
13 |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-|-[]|_|_|
```
[/font]
You can get most of it squared off by using {code} and {font=fixedsys} then {/code} {/font} around the map. Replace {} with [].


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 10, 2008)

Initiative count = 10 

On Ro'garth's turn, suspecting the warforged to be the assassin, he makes a 5ft adjustment to flank with Thalmarose and attacks with his scimitar (if T goes after him in init, he will ready the attack to get the advantage of flankage)

Attack = 24 for only 4 damage 

Confirming with 23 for and additional 9 damage if confirmed  

Perfectly average X2 damage if I confirmed...


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Thalmarose Oberith, Elven Evoker, hp 8/8, AC 14/20,* (touch 20)

Initiative: (1d20+4=9)  :\ "Indeed! I think the watch will find that your weapons match the wounds on that body far closer than ours, as I saw you slink away from it before we even arrived at the bridge a moment ago...I'm sure my four esteemed colleagues here will support my account, but who will support yours?" Taking cover (+4AC) behind the Crenalations (l-L_l-L_l-L_l-L*l) along the edge of the bridge, he moves into defensive fighting position (+2AC).
[sblock=OOC]as far as position, I thought I was a bit farther from the body than that (like W6 or W10), as I had said I was standing on the battlement to listen at the edge of the bridge. And had readied my bow.[/sblock]


----------



## greenstar (Feb 11, 2008)

The warforged looks at C and says "flesh-loving traitor!" Before he can attack he is hit by Thalmarose and Ro'garth. He falls to the ground and a construct with filigree wings unfolds it's fine wings and flies into the rain-soaked night. A shrill blare of a Watch whistle suggests that the law enforcers are approaching.
OOC Sorry if this is bad the battle was supposed to have a few more rounds.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 11, 2008)

Kim Kim is completely shocked. "How the hell? Where did that come from?"

All while absentmindedly thumbing through the satchel's contents and looking for some kind of name. She whispers to the group, "Maybe you had aught call the watch over."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 11, 2008)

OOC-13 dmg in 1 shot will drop just about anything lvl1  
Slinging the ashwood bow, Thalmarose stands back up. Calling to the watch when they come into sight waving them over.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 11, 2008)

OOC The Watch are aren't there yet.
Kim Kim doesn't find anything else in the satchel. But identification papers in the dead body's shirt pocket provide the victim's name (Bonal Geldem), his position at the university (provost), and his affiliation (School of Pre-Galifar studies at Morgrave University). A small pouch hanging on the body's belt contains 10 silver pieces and 2 gold pieces. The small journal, measuring about 3 inches by six inches and 1 inch thick, has a cover of dark brown leather with strands of mithral thread woven in a strange pattern. It bears no title, just the mithral-thread icon on the front cover. Inside, every page is blank, but the sheets have a strange feel; they don't seem to be paper or leather, but something not readily identifiable.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 11, 2008)

OOC I got a lucky break. Vertexx69, I was under the impression that you were a swordsage; I see my error now, next time I'll try to keep you out of the flank unless you want to be there. Huzzah we one our first fight in the surprise round,  now lets call the watch to carry this unconscious wretch away.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 11, 2008)

"To be a traitor, I think I needed to be on your side in the past," C says angrily at the fallen warforged as he puts away his hammer.

He looks at the enemy's weapon to see if it seems to match to the victim's wound.  "A.. teacher?" he asks, unsure what a provost is.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 11, 2008)

Cursing his inability to not only save the man, but also help defeat the attacker Cole says "This night is full of surprises. That warforged looked at you as if you knew each other?". Cole sheaths he sword as he looks at the others and asks "Can any of you make out if the fallen constructs weapon matches the man's wounds?"


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 11, 2008)

Confident that he will not bleed out since he is a warforged, Ro'garth checks to see if the assassin yet lives:

OOC DC13 first round DC4 round 2 DC12 round 3 8 round 4! DC23 round 5!; i.e. it takes him 30 seconds to assess if it lives.

Ro'garth stands, wipes the grime and sap bled from the warforged off of his scimitar and announces whether the assassin still possesses the spark of life.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 11, 2008)

C shakes his head.  "No.  I don't know why he called me a traitor.  The only organization of any kind that I've ever been a part of was the Brelish army.

"And he called me a 'flesh-loving' traitor.  I'm not sure what that means."


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 11, 2008)

"I believe that he was insinuating that we," motioning to the rest of the party, "are fleshies, and because you associate with us, you are flesh loving. I do not think he was suggesting that you were taken to eating humanoid flesh. At least I hope not..."


----------



## greenstar (Feb 11, 2008)

OOC The book doesn't say what happens if he's unconcious so I'll say he's dead.
Two males and a female, wearing the green-and-black studded leather of Sharn's City Watch, emerge from the rain-drenched night. The leader, a powerfully built dwarf with a close-cropped beard, steps forward, leveling his crossbow in your direction. The small ball of arcane light, hovering just above and behind his left shoulder, illuminates the area. To each side, a human male and female stand with halberds at the ready. "Olladra's bloody nose!" the dwarf curses. "By order of the Watch, drop your weapons and explain yourselves!"


----------



## renau1g (Feb 11, 2008)

"Thank Dol Dorn you've arrived master dwarf, something terrible's happened here. We saw a body lying on the ground and after going to check on it we were attacked by that" Cole says pointing to the fallen assassin, while holding his hands out towards the dwarf.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 11, 2008)

Ro'garth puts his scimitar away, but readies to shift on a moments notice should this "detail" prove to be a ruse, so that he can have a weapon (his bite) ready.

"Cole, is correct, Master Dwarf. Your arrival is most untimely; had your patrol swung through here earlier perhaps this murder could have been avoided. As it is, we were too late as well. This being..." pointing at the dead warforged, "used sorcery to flee and double back to us, climbing the rain-slicked stone like a spider. I believe he was returning to finish the job of assassinating this provost. I stopped him; the others are free of responsibility."


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 11, 2008)

As he would have to draw his weapons before he could actually drop them, and drawing your weapon when told to drop it seems like a bad idea, C simply holds his hands out in front of him and away from the weapons.

"As the others said, we came running when we saw the body, to find that he was already dead.  We were attacked by that warforged, who must have done it, and these two fought him off."

Should the guards prove hesitant, he moves forward just a bit and tries not to seem menacing.  Remembering what Thalmarose said a few moments before, he says, "The only weapon on this bridge that should be bloody will be his, and it should match the body's wound.  None of us attacked anyone but him, and most of us didn't even do that."
Indicating the body, he adds, "I think he's a 'provost.'  I don't even know what that is.
"Oh!  And something strange flew away from the warforged when he fell.  You should know that."

OoC: Diplomacy (1d20+4=19)
(Thinking of what a low Wisdom, average Intelligence, skilled at arguing character would come up with for arguments is tricky.  Glad someone else mentioned the weapons matching before.)


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 11, 2008)

The goblin girl is extremely quiet and tries to stand behind/under someone else. She also keeps quiet and avoids drawing any attention if possible.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 11, 2008)

Seeing the obvious discomfort from the goblin, Cole does his best to keep the guards attentions away from Kim Kim, even blurting out "Well we tried to save him, but even my training wasn't enough" if necessary.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 11, 2008)

"You don't have to call me master dwarf. I'm Sergeant Dolom." He looks at the weapon of the warforged and says "The warforged is right it does have blood on it." A old human female walks up. "I saw what happened. The dead warforged attacked them." Dolom looks at the party. "I guess you can go now. Next time leave these things to the Watch."


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 11, 2008)

OOC did we happen to have time to loot the warforged assassin before the watch showed up?


----------



## greenstar (Feb 11, 2008)

OOC The warforged didn't have anything on him.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 11, 2008)

"Thank you Sergeant Dolom, it will be a pleasure to get out of this rain" Cole says and turns to the others "Maybe we should go somewhere a little drier and I don't know about the rest of you, but I could go for something warm to eat to shake off this chill. Does anyone know somewhere around here?"


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 11, 2008)

"This is a dark and cold scene. Come, new friends, let us retire to someplace warm and inviting; as much as I enjoy watching the rain fall slowly through this manifest zone of Syrania, I'd better welcome a cup of hot cider and to be away from this grizzly site."

OOC you are faster


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 11, 2008)

"I don't eat, but I won't mind getting out of the rain, even if I am used to it in this city.  You'd think the bridges and towers above us would block some of it.  I'm sure we'll find something if we just take a short walk."


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 11, 2008)

Sniffing the air with his keen shifter nose, Ro'garth turns to the south and then back to his comrades, "I smell delicious meat pies in that direction." Now smiling, "Lets go see if we can fill our bellies."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 12, 2008)

"And something to was those meat pies down with"  Cole adds, brighting up of the thoughts of a tall glass of ale after tonights excitement. "Oh, and Ro'garth I think I owe you a drink for saving me from that sneaky construct. I don't know what happened, normally I'm more perceptive than that."


----------



## greenstar (Feb 12, 2008)

Edited


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thalmarose climbs down again from the battlement, and shlepps off after the others. "Well I was working on some quality wet-lung out here, but if everyone else is going..."


----------



## greenstar (Feb 12, 2008)

Shortly after leaving the bridge, you are approached by another cloaked figure, his hood tight to keep out the rain. He shows them a signet ring with the House Cannith symbol emblazoned on it. "If you would like to know the truth of Bonal Geldem's murder, go to the Broken Anvil tavern at dawn." Before you can ask questions, the figure turns away and disappears into the night.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 12, 2008)

"As I said before...this night is full of surprises. I wonder why House Cannith would be involved in this?" Cole says with a sigh, frustrated with this puzzle. "I think I'll head over to the Broken Anvil tonight and stay there to be sure I'm there for dawn, anyone want to join?"


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 12, 2008)

"Sure, I have no commitments to be elsewhere. Lead on, Mister Cole. Does anyone know where this Broken Anvil place is located?"


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 13, 2008)

C watches the figure disappear, but makes no move to stop him.  "If he wants to tell us something, why couldn't he tell us now?  Strange, but I'm not afraid of him."  He taps his warhammer to accentuate the point, and nods at Ro'garth, adding, "Especially if the rest of you are also there.  And I see no reason not to go with you now.  We were looking for a place, and it might as well be there."

OoC: Knowledge (local) to see if he knows the Broken Anvil (1d20=9)


----------



## greenstar (Feb 13, 2008)

C remembers the Broken Anvil is a small Ghallanda tavern in the Mason's Tower.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 13, 2008)

"I've seen the Broken Anvil before.  It's Ghallanda-owned, and I think I can find it if you want to follow me."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 13, 2008)

"Ghallanda? Is that halflings? Well at least the accomodations will be properly proportioned."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 13, 2008)

"I'm sure they'll have a room for the tall-folk. Lead on Master C"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thalmarose seems distracted as he rummages around in a small pouch within the folds of his robe. He releases an agonizingly depressed sigh and trudges after the party with a scowl on his face, but holds his tongue for the time being.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 13, 2008)

C leads you to the Broken Anvil. A sign above the door indicates that the establishment belongs to House Ghallanda. Inside, the halfling matron welcomes you and leads you to a table.
OOC Do you want to talk or get to the next part?


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 13, 2008)

OOC Whichever, but since we are low level I don't know that we have a whole lot of history to go over. If you want to just zap to the next part, I'm fine with it.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 13, 2008)

OOC I'm going to the next part I won't know when to stop you if you talk.
You drink and eat for half the night except C who doesn't drink or eat. You spend the night at the Broken Anvil and wake up at dawn. When you go to the common room the halfling matron says "Your awake." and leads you to a secluded table near the back of the common room. "My Lady," the halfling says to the woman already seated at the table, "your guests have arrived." The human female in the dark blue cloak has delicate features, dark blue eyes, and sleek black hair bound with silver and turquoise ornaments. She wears a signet ring of House Cannith on her right ring finger and speaks in a soft but clear voice. "Thank you for coming. We have important business to discuss that relates to the death of Bonal Geldem. Please, sit down. I am Elaydren d'Cannith." She points to glasses and three pitchers-ale, wine, and water-then gets right to business. "I have been working with Provost Geldem to recover a family heirloom," Lady Elaydren explains. "We were to meet earlier tonight, but as you know, he never made it. I learned from the Watch what had transpired, and so sent one of my agents to track you down."
She continues. "The heirloom, according to family legends, was locked away in a foundry that dates back to pre-Galifar Sharn. Poor Bonal believed he discovered the location of the foundry in an ancient House Cannith journal. I was going to fund an expedition to go to the site, but without Bonal..." her voice trails off. Then she leans close. "Perhaps you would be willing to recover the heirloom for me. For a generous reward, of course."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 13, 2008)

Grabbing a glass of wine, it's never too early to drink after all, Cole looks at the others in the group, trying to gauge their interest levels. 

sense motive (1d20+4=21) 

If they appear interested, Cole asks "What kind of heirloom are you looking for? Also, what kind of trouble would you be expecting that you'd need to hire us?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 13, 2008)

Kim gets curious regarding the woman's description, "Does that mean you're an heir to the dragonmark? Which one was Cannith? Does that mean you're rich?"


----------



## greenstar (Feb 13, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Grabbing a glass of wine, it's never too early to drink after all, Cole looks at the others in the group, trying to gauge their interest levels.
> 
> sense motive (1d20+4=21)
> 
> If they appear interested, Cole asks "What kind of heirloom are you looking for? Also, what kind of trouble would you be expecting that you'd need to hire us?"



"The relic I seek is an adamantine plate in the shape of a seven-pointed star about the size of your hand," Elaydren explains. "It has no special power by itself, but it is an ancient schema-a piece of a pattern used by the Cannith artificers of old to craft unusual items. Recover this piece of history for us, and House Cannith will be extremely grateful. I am expecting trouble from the Lord of Blades." She looks like she remembers something. "Which one of you has the journal?"


----------



## greenstar (Feb 13, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Kim gets curious regarding the woman's description, "Does that mean you're an heir to the dragonmark? Which one was Cannith? Does that mean you're rich?"



"I am a cousin of the blood but not an heir. And I am rich."


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 13, 2008)

"Lord of Blades?  Ah, 'Flesh-loving traitor.'"  C puts his hand on his hammer and says with a nod, "I'll gladly help against his agents.  But why would they be after a Cannith heirloom that has no power?"


----------



## greenstar (Feb 13, 2008)

Pinnacle said:
			
		

> "Lord of Blades?  Ah, 'Flesh-loving traitor.'"  C puts his hand on his hammer and says with a nod, "I'll gladly help against his agents.  But why would they be after a Cannith heirloom that has no power?"



"I am not sure why he wants it."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 13, 2008)

OOC - would an average "fleshy" know about the Lord of Blades?


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 13, 2008)

"I know not of this 'Lord of Blades.' If he has tasked his followers with assassinating elderly scholars then he must be a cruel one indeed. His assassin's comment seemed to suggest that they are trying to sow discord between the humanoids and the warforged."

Rogarth pauses as if if thinking or listening and with a little nod of his head seems to have come to a decision.

"I do not like this 'Lord of Blades.' He sounds like he must be a villain. I will help you in this task, assuming that your reward is worth the risk involved."

"So as to the 'generous' reward... how 'generous' are we talking here?"


----------



## greenstar (Feb 13, 2008)

OOC The average person has probably heard rumors about the Lord of Blades.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 13, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> "I know not of this 'Lord of Blades.' If he has tasked his followers with assassinating elderly scholars then he must be a cruel one indeed. His assassin's comment seemed to suggest that they are trying to sow discord between the humanoids and the warforged."
> 
> Rogarth pauses as if if thinking or listening and with a little nod of his head seems to have come to a decision.
> 
> ...



"I offer you a thousand gold pieces and the good will of my house if you return it to me."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 13, 2008)

"A thousand GALIFARS!"

Kim Kim quickly counts up and down her fingers and toes a handful of times before continuing.

"Well you know the rule, you never take more money than you can hide. I'm not sure if I can hide that much. However, I think for this special case, the rule that money can buy anything comes into play. Therefore, since money can buy anything, money can buy more ways to hide money. I believe that means that I can accept your offer, Ms. Moneybags."


----------



## greenstar (Feb 13, 2008)

"I will give you 100 gold pieces up front so you can buy what you need. Bonal said he would need to bring fire. I wonder what he meant?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 14, 2008)

Nearly in a tizzy at the state of his clothing, after a night in the rain and tavern, Thalmarose was furiously polishing his rapier to take his mind off it. But eventually chimes in during a lull in the antics. "So what -useful- information can you give us about this, so called lord of blades? And which agents do you think he would have sent to retrieve, and or deliver your precious artifact into his clutches? If you wouldn't mind me being so bold as to ask?" Even as he asks, Thalmarose is plumbing the depths of his mind for info he might have gleaned, on this would be foe, through his own varied studies.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 14, 2008)

"Will the only danger be the Lord's agents, or will the relic be protected somehow?  What else will we find there?"


----------



## renau1g (Feb 14, 2008)

"If this cowardly construct, who murders elders, wishes to try and stop us from retrieving this artifact let him. I won't back down from a challenge" Cole says while fingering his holy symbol. "How long do you think it will take us to retrieve this heirloom?"


----------



## greenstar (Feb 14, 2008)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Nearly in a tizzy at the state of his clothing, after a night in the rain and tavern, Thalmarose was furiously polishing his rapier to take his mind off it. But eventually chimes in during a lull in the antics. "So what -useful- information can you give us about this, so called lord of blades? And which agents do you think he would have sent to retrieve, and or deliver your precious artifact into his clutches? If you wouldn't mind me being so bold as to ask?" Even as he asks, Thalmarose is plumbing the depths of his mind for info he might have gleaned, on this would be foe, through his own varied studies.



OOC Did anyone get the journal?
"The Lord of Blades is a warforged prophet who wants the warforged to rule the world. Most of his agents will be warforged."


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 14, 2008)

Taking his colleagues aside he confers out of Lady d'Cannith's earthshot:

"I think we should take the offer. I could really use the 200 gold. Its difficult to hunt in the city and I'm hungry. With that amount of gold, I could wander Korvaire in style. I could get passage on a the lightning rail!" Rogarth's face brightens with a child-like exhilaration, "I've never ridden the lightning rail before. Do any of you have objections?"

OOC I think Kim Kim pocketed it.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 14, 2008)

Pinnacle said:
			
		

> "Will the only danger be the Lord's variants, or will the relic be protected somehow?  What else will we find there?"



"Other than the Lord of Blades agents, who knows what will be there? I urge caution, but I am completlely confident that you can handle anything you may encounter in your search."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 14, 2008)

Standing with Rogarth and seeing his exhiliration Cole says "Rogarth, once we're through this I'll take you on a trip, I still owe you from last night." turning to the others "My only concern is her trust in our ability to handle anything, very interesting"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 14, 2008)

Moving quietly over to the goblin as the others assault the lady with questions, Thalmarose takes a seat and leans in whispering. "Did you happen to find anything of interest on the old man's body? He must have had notes or something, as he was a scholar on his way to see this lady. It might have been something innocuous."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 14, 2008)

"The book's blank, as far as I can tell."

Kim will grab the book out of the satchel and pass it.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 14, 2008)

When Elaydren gets the journal her signet ring and the mithral threads on the cover glow in unison as she takes hold of the small book. When she opens it, the blank pages immediately begin to fill with delicate scripts and line drawings. She turns to a specific page, studies it for a moment, and then pulls a folded map from inside her cloak. 
"The location of the lost foundry is deep within the Dorasharn Tower," Lady Elaydren proclaims. "Fifty-seven levels below the towers present day sewer system in the E-213 Valve Cluster." She gives the journal to Thalmarose.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 14, 2008)

"I hope everyone brought a change of clothes"  Cole jokes "Will there be any issues with us getting into the sewers? Aren't they guarded?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 14, 2008)

"What's there to guard?"


----------



## greenstar (Feb 14, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> "I hope everyone brought a change of clothes"  Cole jokes "Will there be any issues with us getting into the sewers? Aren't they guarded?"



"I don't think there will be be any issues unless the Lord of Blades agents are following you."


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 15, 2008)

Rogarth seems quiet as she elaborates her plan. When she reveals the hidden text from the provost's book he raises an eyebrow, but says nothing. A few moments after she brings up the sewers, he speaks, "Outdoors I rarely get lost, but below Sharn in a maze of tunnels it would be all too easy. A guide who knows the area would be very useful."

"This valve cluster. It sounds like something to do with Sharn's public works. Can we use your contacts within House Cannith to organize a detail of discreet city employees to guide us where we need to go? Or at the least find some local of that lower ward who may have been there in the past?"


----------



## greenstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> Rogarth seems quiet as she elaborates her plan. When she reveals the hidden text from the provost's book he raises an eyebrow, but says nothing. A few moments after she brings up the sewers, he speaks, "Outdoors I rarely get lost, but below Sharn in a maze of tunnels it would be all too easy. A guide who knows the area would be very useful."
> 
> "This valve cluster. It sounds like something to do with Sharn's public works. Can we use your contacts within House Cannith to organize a detail of discreet city employees to guide us where we need to go? Or at the least find some local of that lower ward who may have been there in the past?"



"Finding someone in the lower ward is a good idea. I have other things to do and don't have time to find a guide."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 15, 2008)

"I've never been to the lowers of Dorasharn, but it shouldn't be that hard to figure it out. There's bound to be _someone_ that can figure out what E-213 is. If all else fails, we can use trial and error, it's a thousand galifars afterall!"


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 15, 2008)

C listens carefully to the questions the others ask and pays attention to the answers, but he doesn't say much.

"These things are apparently numbered.  Can't we just follow the numbers?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 15, 2008)

Pinnacle said:
			
		

> C listens carefully to the questions the others ask and pays attention to the answers, but he doesn't say much.
> 
> "These things are apparently numbered.  Can't we just follow the numbers?"




"Maybe, but were talking about Sharn. Towers are built on top of towers on top of towers. If we have to go down 50 something levels, we're dealing with all sorts of potential for error. There's a chance it will be that easy, but I'd keep an open mind."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 15, 2008)

"Well we won't be getting the heirloom by standing around, I think we have everything we need. So... find a guide, go sewer-diving, maybe battle some Lord of Blade constructs, and bring back the plate."  Cole says to the group "Once we get our advance I think we're good to go", looking to Elaydren "How do we contact you once we retrieve this item?"


----------



## greenstar (Feb 15, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> "Well we won't be getting the heirloom by standing around, I think we have everything we need. So... find a guide, go sewer-diving, maybe battle some Lord of Blade constructs, and bring back the plate."  Cole says to the group "Once we get our advance I think we're good to go", looking to Elaydren "How do we contact you once we retrieve this item?"



"I will be at the Broken Anvil tommorow. You will meet me here." She gives Cole the 100 gold pieces. "I have something else to do now. Goodbye." She leaves.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 15, 2008)

After the patron heads out the door, Kim Kim turns to C. "Out of curiosity, what did you think of her?"


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 15, 2008)

Even though he was not asked directly, Rogarth answers Kim Kim's question, "She is more terse than I would like, but obviously busy. I find it odd that for such an important mission, she could not scrape together a few hours to have operatives of her house contact those who manage Sharn's bowels to give us 'official' access. Hopefully that will not be a problem."


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 15, 2008)

"I'm not entirely sure about her.  But considering who her enemies are...  Even if they don't really work for the Lord of Blades, they sent an agent to murder a defenseless teacher.  I don't like them at all."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 15, 2008)

"Agreed. So how do you want to split up this 100 gold? 20 each?" Cole asks. "I think maybe we should try to find some fire to bring with us, not sure how, but if you have ideas I'm open"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 15, 2008)

The elves eyes widen at the mention of fire. "I believe fire is not the way to go, in a sewer filled with gods know what types of gases. I'm thinking we should use a bit of the advance money for some sunrods and light spells, or perhaps your houses could spare us a couple of everburning torches even. Unless you want to randomly melt the flesh from our bones in an incandescent cloud of roiling flames, as we careen through the oldest parts of Sharn. And I'm not really in a mood to feed the elderly vermin population of this reeking city with my charred yet rotting carcass." He stands with a grand gesture, and an exasperated look on his face, like you just told him there was no Arawai, that you didn't know better.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 15, 2008)

Pinnacle said:
			
		

> "I'm not entirely sure about her.  But considering who her enemies are...  Even if they don't really work for the Lord of Blades, they sent an agent to murder a defenseless teacher.  I don't like them at all."




"I was actually asking to see if you had developed a crush on her. I thought she might be a robot."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 16, 2008)

"Ok Thalmarose I was just making a suggestion, the lady said before she left that the dead guy said we should bring fire..." Cole says as he raises his hands up in a conciliatory gesture.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 16, 2008)

OOC You all get 100 experience.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 16, 2008)

"I have several sunrods already.  They last a pretty long time, do you think three is enough?

"I might suggest spending part of the money on a healing potion, in case somebody gets hurt while we're down there."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 16, 2008)

"That's not a bad idea, we can look at either a potion of cure light wounds and maybe a couple of scrolls of it as well." Cole says, but then looking over at C he shakes his head "Although a scroll of repairing might be better for you, maybe we could grab one of those for Thalmarose"


----------



## greenstar (Feb 17, 2008)

OOC Did everyone decide what to get or are you still deciding?


----------



## renau1g (Feb 17, 2008)

OOC Not sure, I think there was some debate whether it would be better to grab some more healing or follow the Lady's advice of fire. I'm indifferent so maybe if no one posts objections by tonight we can follow Vertexx's suggestion of healing.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 17, 2008)

"Indeed, eighteen hours of sparkless flame should be sufficient for the duration of our excursion. So a bit of varied healing sounds like a solid investment of our down payment." Closing his spellbook, Thalmarose puts it away as a gesture that he's ready to go.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 17, 2008)

Everyone leaves the Broken Anvil. In the Bazaar you find a fat merchant who says he's selling potions and scrolls cheap. You get two scrolls of Repair Light Damage for 60 gp and one potion of Cure Light Wounds for 30 gp.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 17, 2008)

Elaydren's map leads you to the lowest inhabited level of the Dorasharn Tower. The tunnels and corridors at this level of the tower are narrow and dark. An occasional window slit looks out upon the crowded walls and foundations of other towers, and infrequently placed torches sputter here and there, giving of pallid pools of light and clouds of smoke. Even so, rough and dirty people crowd the narrow corridors, and the smell of sweat and sewage permeates the stale air.
One tunnel opens onto a large chamber, where a mix of goblins, humans, and shifters gather around a small pile of garbage spread across three rotting blankets. One of the goblins shouts, "No pushing! No pushing! There's always enough for everyone at the Rat's Market!"


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 17, 2008)

Uncomfortable in such situations, Rogarth puts one hand to the hilt of his rapier and the other right on top of his pouch, to make it more difficult for pickpockets to get his meager coinage.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 17, 2008)

Edited.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 18, 2008)

Looking around at the motley gathering of individuals and seeing a good number of goblinoids around Cole says to Kim Kim "Perhaps you would make the most headway in finding us a guide around here?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 18, 2008)

Kim Kim will head up to this _Rat's Market_ and yell at the merchant in goblin."You call this a market? You think these othugh spawned pelts and this junk accounts for merchandise? I've got a perfectly good silver piece to hawk and I'm looking for something good. What have you got that's worth anything at all?"

Supposing he tries to push one something at her, Kim Kim draws up a silver coin and informs the monger, "That's not what I'm looking for, but maybe you know where something I want is." At which point she'll get closer and ask in a whisper, still in goblin... "I need some help finding one of the old sewer clusters on the lower levels. Do you know anyone?"


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 18, 2008)

C pulls his cloak forward to shield some of his weapons from view, in an attempt to seem a bit less intimidating.

He watches Kim Kim move forward to see if she could use some help, but decides that he doesn't think he can match her style enough to be of any use.  _She seems to know what she's doing._


----------



## greenstar (Feb 18, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Kim Kim will head up to this _Rat's Market_ and yell at the merchant in goblin."You call this a market? You think these othugh spawned pelts and this junk accounts for merchandise? I've got a perfectly good silver piece to hawk and I'm looking for something good. What have you got that's worth anything at all?"
> 
> Supposing he tries to push one something at her, Kim Kim draws up a silver coin and informs the monger, "That's not what I'm looking for, but maybe you know where something I want is." At which point she'll get closer and ask in a whisper, still in goblin... "I need some help finding one of the old sewer clusters on the lower levels. Do you know anyone?"



The goblin looks at the rest of the party and gets a greedy look. In goblin: " I'm Skakan. I can lead you fine explorers to the sewers but not for one silver. I want one hundred silver."
OOC Make a diplomacy check.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 19, 2008)

OOC This isn't dead already is it?


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 19, 2008)

Diplomacy (1d20-1=6) 

"One hundred silver? Do you know how many that is?"

Kim Kim starts counting on her fingers and toes, but gets lost after a minute. "It's more than that many!"

She tries to coax the rat's market monger, "How about I give you a _gold_ piece then. I bet one of these non-goblins has one I can get away from him. What do you think?"

(My first day at my new job was yesterday, and I neglected my games somewhat. I'll have to get used to the new pace I have.)


----------



## renau1g (Feb 19, 2008)

Seeing the little one counting so much on his fingers and toes, Cole starts to feel uneasy about the situation, especially if the goblins are drawing a crowd. He'll attempt to step within 20 ft' of Kim Kim to be ready in case things take a turn for the worst.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 19, 2008)

In goblin: "Alright if you don't have a hundred silver I'll take ten gold." Skakan sounds impatient.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 19, 2008)

OOC If Vertexx69 doesn't post soon I might have to NPC Thalmarose soon. Sorry.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 19, 2008)

OOC Assuming Kim Kim tells the group about the cost:

Cole will begrudgingly hand over the rest of the gold from the advance Lady Elaydren gave the group, he whispers to Kim Kim "Let's hope he knows where he's going, we have nothing left after this"


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 19, 2008)

Rogarth's eyes go wide when the impertinent little snotling demands 10 gold. "Thats a miser's fortune!" he whispers to Thalmarose. "Who does he think he is?" 

When he sees Cole's eagerness to turn over the gold without even haggling, he secretly begins to wonder if Cole is just naive or perhaps a bit soft in the head.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 19, 2008)

OOC Sorry if Vertexx posts later.
"10 gold is ridiculous. First he asks for a hundred silver then he wants 10 gold. Next time I should pay." Thalmarose whispers to Rogarth. He is wearing plain clothes and boots for the sewer.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 20, 2008)

Skakan folds up his merchandise and leads you to the entrance of the E-213 Valve Cluster. He points out a narrow passage that leads to a staircase that descends deeper into the tower. With each step down, the odor of mold and sewage becomes stronger, and you can hear liquid sounds increasing in volume as you descend.
OOC I need a marching order and spot checks.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 20, 2008)

OOC I'd imagine the marching order would be C, Cole, Kim Kim, Thalmarose, Ro’garth
(Let me know if you guys think otherwise)

Cole keeps his sword drawn and his eyes focused on the back of their guide, to the exclusion of all else.

Spot (1d20+4=5)


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 20, 2008)

Ro'garth, with scimitar drawn and shield readied, assumes that Kim Kim's keen eyes should spot anything that we approach, focuses his attention upon watching the way we came; he has no doubt that one or more of the miserable scum from the Rats market may try to take them unawares and he will have none of that today.

OOC the order is fine with me. Spot result = DC 25


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 20, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Checked this morning and there wasn't any headway, but didn't trust Thalamrose's diplomatic abilities. Especially in light of his personality. (I check my games in early morning and later in the evening so you need to give me some time to do so...5 posts moving things forward in 6 hours is a bit excessive.[/sblock]

Waking from his disbelief of how much his party member paid a goblin guide that will probably lead them into an ambush, Thalmarose makes his way up next to the "guide" to have a word in goblin. "For that much money, you are with us to the end. If you even think of betraying us or disappearing into the shadows. _I give you my blood oath that you will never see the sky again, and that the screams of agony from the tortures I shall inflict on you will torment the dreams of your entire misbegotten race for all time. And that even on my death, my spirit shall haunt your home and rip the very souls of your children and from all the spawn you call family forever._" Then makes his way back to the middle of the marching order as he draws his bow with a little smile playing at the corners of his mouth.

Spot: (1d20+8=19)


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 20, 2008)

If the descent is dark, C takes out one of his sunrods and smacks it into his own hand to light it.  Unless someone else asks to carry it, he slips it through his belt, saying "That's one good thing about a light with no flame."

He doesn't seem to have considered the possibility of an ambush so soon, but when the others prepare he readies his shield and draws his warhammer.  "I'll lead.  I'm not sure I'd spot an attack, but _death_ to any creature who tries it!"  He says the last part particularly loudly, hoping to startle any enemies that might be in earshot.

Spot check (1d20-2=11)
Intimidate (1d20 4=20)


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 20, 2008)

Spot. (1d20+2=4) 

Kim Kim is perfectly happy to let the Warforged lead as she's rather absentminded.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 20, 2008)

Rogarth and Thalmarose hear footsteps. A warforged strikes from the shadows, his rapier piercing the air with deadly efficiency. Skakan screams and almost runs away. "You have the provost's journal," the warforged says. It's not a question. "Give the book to me, and you can live to see another day. Refuse, and we will make your deaths slow and painful."
OOC Wait while I get the map up.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 21, 2008)

OOC I'm busy and I'm having problems with the map so I might not have the map up until tommorow.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 21, 2008)

```
[font=fixedsys]|*|*|-|-|-|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|-|-|-|-|
|*|*|-|-|-|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|-|-|-|-|
|*|*|-|-|-|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|-|-|-|-|
|*|*|-|-|-|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|-|-|-|-|
|*|*|-|-|-|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|-|-|-|-|
|*|*|-|-|-|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|-|-|-|-|
|*|*|-|-|-|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|-|-|-|-|
|*|*|-|-|-|-|v|-|v|-|v|-|v|-|v|-|v|-|-|-|-|-|
|*|*|-|-|-|-|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|-|-|-|-|-|
|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|S|T|*|*|g|*|
|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|*|C|c|K|R|w|*|g|*|
|*|*|-|-|-|-|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|-|_|-|-|-|
|*|*|-|-|-|-|v|-|v|-|v|-|v|-|v|-|v|-|_|_|_|_|
|g|g|-|-|-|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|-|-|-|-|
|*|*|-|-|-|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|-|-|-|-|
|*|*|-|-|-|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|_|-|-|-|-|-|
```
[/font]


*-sewage
v-valve
g-grate
w-warforged
R-Rogarth
T-Thalmarose
K-Kim Kim
c-Cole
C-C
S-Skakan


----------



## renau1g (Feb 21, 2008)

OOC If you want to change my identifier to P for Pegason, it might be easier?

Initiative: Initiative (1d20+4=10) 

Invisible Castle hates me... or at least Cole.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 21, 2008)

OOC Are Thalamarose and Rogarth going in the surprise round along with the warforged? The actions below are assumed to be first attack during surprise round, initiative, and first attack on regular round. I may be posting a bit slow for the next few days, so I wanted to lay out my posts. If during the surprise round Rogarth becomes injured or staggered, he shifts on his next available action. The extra attack from shifting will be added latter if needed.

After the warforged admits that he is our foe, Ro'garh brings his scimitar down hard to shred some of his composite plating.

attack during surprise round = 19, Initiative = 21, attack during first regular round = 20; the attack rolls go up by one if he is injured before the first regular round because he will shift. 

Damage = 6 and 8 respectively


----------



## greenstar (Feb 22, 2008)

The warforged tries to hit Rogarth twice and misses. When Rogarth hits the warforged falls over unconcious. The ball with wings you saw from the other warforged comes off him and flys out the corridor you came from. Everyone hears a noise behind you and you see two shifters. "Let's get the #&%# out of here!" one of them says and they run past you like a demon was chasing them.

OOC I think I'm getting writer's block. Sorry if I was supposed to wait for everyone else.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 22, 2008)

OOC Can I take a swing as one runs by? I'd like to try and do subdual damage if it's possible.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 22, 2008)

OOC Sure.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Thalmarose Oberith, Elven Evoker, hp 8/8, AC 14,* (touch 20)

Initiative: (1d20+4=24)

As the warforged falls toward the ground, the elf expecting what comes next, throws his cloak over the crumpling form even as the tiny wings of the "drone memory core" spread to take flight. Then Thalmarose drops a knee on the moving shape beneath the damp golden cloth in an attempt to prevent it from escaping. "In this case I believe that shooting the messenger would be quite appropriate." 

[sblock=OOC]Holding action until the instant the warforged drops to stop it from reporting back.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 22, 2008)

C steps aside to let the shifters pass, although he waves his hammer menacingly and shouts "Cowards!" behind them.

Since their enemy is an all-warforged organization, these two must just be thugs.  If they want to run away, the fight with them seems to be over.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 22, 2008)

"Well... that was quick again."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 22, 2008)

Seeing C let them past, Cole changes his mind and turns his attention to the warforged. Maybe he's carrying something identifiable on him.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 22, 2008)

The construct with wings tries to get out of the cloak but can't. It looks like a bird you caught.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 22, 2008)

Gathering his prize up in the cloak, held closed at the top like a sack, Thalmarose cinches it down tight to stop as much movement as possible, while he ties a length of cord around it. "Won't you just be fascinating to take apart piece by piece." 

After its secured he returns his attention to the situation at hand, casting an eye over to see if their little guide needs to be killed.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 22, 2008)

"I'm sorry Cole, did you want to stop them?" C asks as the shifters escape.

He moves to put away his hammer, but then remembers that he had it out before they met the enemies and that they might have to fight again.  "I don't think I'm being of much use.  These agents don't seem very capable, do they?

"What did you catch, there?"


----------



## greenstar (Feb 22, 2008)

Skakan looks surprised and afraid. "I think we should hurry up and find whatever your looking for before those shifters come back."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 22, 2008)

Looking at C, Cole answers "Well... I feel about as useful as you do right now. I was hoping for a chance to test myself." Hoping he won't later regret those words. "Nice work Thal! Always thinkin' ain't ya"  Cole will add, patting him on the back.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 22, 2008)

OOC I feel stupid not giving you good fights. I hope the other ones are tougher.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 22, 2008)

C nods.  "I'm not sure if those two will come back, but someone might come to see what's keeping them.  We should move on before that happens."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 22, 2008)

"Hmm...I don't know if letting the rest of that raiding party go was the best idea in the world. Likely they will shadow us and try to slit our throats in our sleep." looking after the fleeing shifters with a resigned look worrying the edges of his eyes. 

Looking down at the still form of yet another silenced warforged, Thalmarose takes the time to carefully Search: 21 for anything it might be carrying. "I believe that this little bugger," patting the tightly bound parcel at his hip "is some kind of messenger homunculus, designed to report what was seen or heard upon the soldier's destruction... This so-called Lord of Blades may be more whiley than we first surmised. And finding one of his agents here, beneath the normal flow of the population makes me think that we are either being followed or, that razor wielding automoton already has some idea where the forge is. I think we should press on with all expedience, regardless of the ironclad hounds on our heels. My coin purse is already trying to eat itself for being empty so long."[sblock=OOC]If Knowledge Arcana: (1d20+5=20) applies for anything about the warforged great. If not then I'm making this crapola up as I go along   I have never read the module if I'm right, and even if I'm not I think its the kind of overblown haughty explanation that Thalmarose would come up with anyway  [/sblock]


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 22, 2008)

C thinks for a moment.  "If it's a messenger for warforged, maybe I could use it to get the message?  But I don't know how.  And it'll probably escape if we try it.  And it probably just says 'I failed,' anyway."

He shrugs and moves a little bit down the tunnel so that they can see (since he has the light).


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 22, 2008)

"C," there is surprise in Ro'garth's voice, "I think that is a fantastic idea. I had underestimated your clerverness." He bows, "I will try not to do so in the future. Your cunning defies your youth."

OOC I don't know how old C is, but I recall that warforged tended toward naivety due to their short lives. I guess I also just assumed he was a big dumb fighter type... 

Of course this also could be a case of a smart player playing a not so smart archetype, but whatever. Good idea anyway, Pinnacle.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 23, 2008)

Thalmarose finds a rapier, light crossbow, case with 10 crossbow bolts, and thieves' tools.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 23, 2008)

"Was it that unusual an idea?" asks C, seeming surprised by the compliment.  "I didn't really think it was.  Isn't that what Thalmarose said it was?  To let a warforged retrieve a message?"


----------



## renau1g (Feb 23, 2008)

Following C's lead Cole will continue to advance along the tunnel, paying more attention than ever. "I think you had the right idea C & Thal, let's get moving and get our reward"


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 23, 2008)

"How exactly do you think it knew where to look? Didn't we get this 'valve cluster' name from the book? Or am I remembering wrong?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thalmarose passes the tools to Kim, and the crossbow and bolts to C. "If anyone else needs a rapier just let me know." Strapping the thin blade to his backpack. 

Returning to the silence of the ancient sewers, he keeps alert as he lightly treads at the edge of the sewage stained passage with bow in hand.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 23, 2008)

greenstar said:
			
		

> OOC I feel stupid not giving you good fights. I hope the other ones are tougher.




OOC Don't feel bad greenstar, sometimes the dice roll that way. They could've easily rolled the other way and we could be down a person or two. Low-level games are like that. I think it's going great and I'm having a great time.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 23, 2008)

Skakan points at the tunnel Cole was going to. "The other tunnels are blocked so unless you want to break the grates you should go down there. There are horrid rats and things so I never go there."


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 24, 2008)

Declining the crossbow, C explains "I do prefer hand-to-hand, but I already carry a bow in case I need range."


----------



## greenstar (Feb 24, 2008)

You all follow Skakan down to the end of the tunnel. A circular metal hatch, set into the tunnel wall and engraved with arcane runes, must be the sealed door that Elaydren told you about. In the middle of the hatch, a glowing circle of mithral depicts the same icon as on Bonal's journal-the ancient symbol of House Cannith that predates the founding of the Kingdom of Galifar itself, a stylized anvil and hammer.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 24, 2008)

Seeing the mithril circle Cole looks to C and asks the warforged"Think you could pry that off?". Realizing what Kim Kim said to them a second ago Cole will also ask him "Hmmmm, I did think the Lady was pretty trusting of us, you don't think this is a trap do you?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 24, 2008)

"I don't trust her at all, but I wanted the money I guess..."


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 24, 2008)

C nods.  "If you think I should, I can give it a try.  Could someone hold these for me?"  He hands off his hammer and shield, then moves over to the seal.  "Stand back," he adds.

Gripping the edges, the powerful warforged pulls back with heroic effort, attempting to wrench the thing off the wall.

Strength check (1d20 3=12)
Action Point (1d6=6)
Total of 18.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 24, 2008)

The hatch doesn't come off. Three orbs of acid come out of the hatch and hit C, Rogarth, and Kim Kim.

Damage=Rogarth 3, C 1, and Kim Kim 3.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thalmarose slap his free hand to his forhead before stepping forward. "...Yah, she gave us the key my gung-ho compatriots. Just stand back and keep an eye out for any more spies from the baron of hammers or whatever his name is..." He rummages around in his pack for a moment, then takes a look back down the passage (but gets a crick in his neck) then brings out the journal and holds it out so that the seals are facing each other.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 24, 2008)

The journal and the icon on the hatch both glow and the hatch opens. The circular hatch opens onto a vertical shaft five feet wide and cloaked in pitch blackness. Wind rushes from the depths to find release somewhere higher in the tower, demontrating that fresh air continues to circulate even in the forgotten sections of the tower.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 25, 2008)

"Ah," says C, touching the small burn from the acid, "a magic door.  That would explain why nobody opened it yet."

He takes the sunrod from his belt and holds it over the shaft, trying to see how far down it goes.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 25, 2008)

Feeling pretty embarrassed for his last suggestion Cole will look to the three injured companions and asks "Do any of you require any healing? Sorry for the stupid suggestion. There's obviously a reason it still was there."


----------



## greenstar (Feb 25, 2008)

Pinnacle said:
			
		

> "Ah," says C, touching the small burn from the acid, "a magic door.  That would explain why nobody opened it yet."
> 
> He takes the sunrod from his belt and holds it over the shaft, trying to see how far down it goes.



The light doesn't reach the bottom. There is only darkness.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 25, 2008)

"Why don't we tie that sunrod to my rope. We can then lower it down to try to see further. I could use a bit of healing, but it looks like Kim Kim might need it more than me."

OOC Are there handholds or steps or something. I can't imagine 1st level adventurers getting down a big shaft so easily unless there is something to climb with. I have rope! 

OOC I can help a bit with healing as Rogarth has prepared 1 cure light and 2 cure minor.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 25, 2008)

OOC The walls are unworked stone.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 26, 2008)

greenstar said:
			
		

> The light doesn't reach the bottom. There is only darkness.



OOC - can Thalmarose's low light vision reach the bottom or pick out any details beyond the lights normal reach?

As the sunrod is tightly tied to the rope and lowered into the shaft, Thalmarose takes a good long look at what the light reveals as well as beyond its normal reach. Search: (1d20+10=21) Spot: (1d20+8=11) Listen: (1d20+8=25)


----------



## greenstar (Feb 26, 2008)

Thalmarose can't see or hear anything weird yet. The sunrod on the rope shows a horizontal tunnel at the end of the vertical tunnel. "I have a grappling hook if you need it." Skakan says.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 26, 2008)

Seeing Kim Kim moderately injured Cole will take the opportunity, while the others are lowering the sunrod down the passage. As he's applying the healing, Cole will realize that next time he comes to a unique-looking door he should utilize his ability to detect magic.

OOC Casting 2 of his level 0 spells (1 x light & 1 x Detect Magic), converting them to cure minor wounds.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 26, 2008)

As Rogarth lowers the rod-on-a-rope down the shaft he watches for enemies or features near the bottom. Presumambly because he is busy with the rope, he makes no effort to search, as Thalmarose is already doing so.

"Is anyone good with ropes or a natural spelunker? I think we'll need to climb down."

OOC spot 11, listen 24, Ro'garth also has low light vision.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 26, 2008)

Rogarth doesn't hear or see anything strange either but he isn't sure what he'll see when he's down there.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 27, 2008)

C taps the heavy armor plating that covers his arms and legs.  "I'm afraid that I'm not very good at either.  I'll go first once someone ties the rope, though; I'd rather not fall on anybody else."

He looks apprehensively down the deep shaft, glad at least that it doesn't look like too hard of a climb.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 27, 2008)

OOC Has anyone seen Creamsteak?


----------



## renau1g (Feb 27, 2008)

*Cole Pegason - Human Cleric (Dol Dorn) - 12/12hp*

After he's done tending to Kim Kim, Cole will look at the others and make a suggestion "Perhaps me or C can go down first, while the other can support a rope for the rest to come down and bring up the rear?"


----------



## greenstar (Feb 27, 2008)

You climb down the shaft. The vertical shaft is a mix of crumbling earth and ancient stone, and centipedes and other insects cover the walls like living decorations. The long descent takes you deeper into the bowels of Dorasharn Tower. Soon, the shaft begins to angle, and by bracing yourself you can actually walk along one of the surfaces. Farther still, and the shaft becomes a tunnel, and the footing is no longer difficult to maintain or treacherous. 
The tunnel eventually opens onto a vast chamber, though it emerges about six feet above the floor. You can't see the distant walls in the darkness, and the ruins of nearby walls and building appear as deep shadows in the eternal tower night, but you can feel the change in air currents and pressure that indicate a large open space in front of you.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 28, 2008)

Rogarth lights a torch and tosses it out into the chamber about twenty feet from the opening so that the area they intend to climb down into is well lit. He has several torches and plans on leaving this one here as a beacon so that they can quickly find their way back to the tunnel should they need to flee.

Using his keen *night vision* he scans the area for anything of note.

OOC taking 10 on listen and spot checks: *Spot 18 and Listen 14.*

"Who wants to go first? Should we keep to the established marching order or would those good at searching for clues or traps prefer to be in the front?" He looks to Kim Kim and then Thalmarose expectantly.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 28, 2008)

*Cole Pegason - Human Cleric (Dol Dorn) - 12/12hp*

Once the torch from Rogarth lands on the ground Cole will attempt to see or hear any movement responding to the light. If he detects nothing he'll look back to the group and suggest "Perhaps our little friend Kim Kim can scout ahead, I think he can see see without a light and stay out of sight"

Spot & Listen (1d20+4=16, 1d20+4=16)


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 28, 2008)

"I'm not a boy... human."

Kim Kim is more than willing to scout around ahead of the group through the darkness if asked.

Listen;Spot (1d20+2=4, 1d20+2=4) 

(That's impressive.)


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 28, 2008)

"I can go first, in case there's something dangerous.  I don't think there's anything to sneak up on down here."

Spot and Listen (1d20-2=16, 1d20-2=15)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thalmarose hangs back just a bit, trying to listen through the lively debate about "who's gonna do it?" Choosing to watch behind them rather than into the cavern.

Spot and listen: (1d20+8=20, 1d20+8=17)


----------



## greenstar (Feb 29, 2008)

A constant background noise rises from the walls and ruins around you. It takes a moment to recognize, but eventually the sounds of chittering and buzzing can be picked out from among the cacophony. It's not unlike the sound of insects in the King's Forest, except the chamber seems to amplify and echo the noise in disturbing ways. C, Cole, and Thalmarose hear the angry chittering and clacking of carapaces suddenly grow louder. A dark carpet slides across the dusty floor and moves toward you. No, not a carpet, but a mass of squirming, chittering, shiny black beetles that swarm toward you with hungry purpose.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 29, 2008)

OOC So the beetles are down in the ruins area and we're up in the tunnel 6 ft above them or did we drop down to the ground?


----------



## greenstar (Feb 29, 2008)

OOC You dropped to the ground.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 29, 2008)

Rogarth rushes to the torch he lit and threw out earlier. Brandishing it like a weapon before him he backpedals to the group. Talking over his shoulder but without taking his eyes off the carpet of creeping doom that approaches, he asks,

"Any ideas? I'm pretty sure that weapons will be of little use against bugs so small."

OOC Knowledge check to know the capabilities, strengths, and weaknesses of vermin swarms: Knowledge Nature 1d20+7 = 23


----------



## greenstar (Mar 1, 2008)

Rogarth remembers that the beetles weakness is fire.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 1, 2008)

Kim Kim will start running away yelling, "It's a stampede!!!!!!"


----------



## Pinnacle (Mar 1, 2008)

C moves in front of the others, knowing that his hammer won't do much against a swarm of insects but hoping that they are less harmful to the warforged than they would be to his allies.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 1, 2008)

Stepping up next to the warforged with an uncertain look on his face, the elf slings his bow as he pushes up his sleeves a bit. "So much for sewer gases... I didn't come down here to be eaten alive by this host of walking teeth. I don't suppose anyone brought any flasks of oil with them into this dank dark hole in the ground?" Thalmarose reaches into a pouch and draws out a pinch of something or other that he spreads over his hands and waits as the clacking carpet approaches. 

OOC-Ready action to cast burning hands, until he gets as many as possible in the area of effect.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 1, 2008)

Cole will step next to Thalmarose drawing his sword, even though he thinks it will be futile against them. Looking at C's hammer only makes him wish he'd brought one himself.


----------



## greenstar (Mar 1, 2008)

```
[font=fixedsys]|-|_|_|-|-|
|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|B|_|_|
|_|c|C|T|_|
|K|R|_|_|_|
|_|_|S|_|_|
```
[/font]

B-beetles
c-Cole
C-C
T-Thalmarose
K-Kim Kim
R-Rogarth
S-Skakan


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 1, 2008)

Kim Kim's initiative: Init. (1d20+2=5)


----------



## renau1g (Mar 1, 2008)

Cole's Initiative:
Initiative (1d20+4=10)


----------



## Pinnacle (Mar 1, 2008)

C's Initiative (1d20 1=10)


----------



## Arabesu (Mar 1, 2008)

initiative 1d20+3 = 21 

Rogarth with step directly behind C and ready an action to attack the swarm by touching his torch to it if it engulfs either Cole, C, or Thalmarose.

OOC not really sure how attacking the swarm with a torch will work, but Indy did it to fend of the swarm of asps ("very deadly") so I reckon there has to be a way. Maybe a touch attack for 1d6 fire? That seems a bit strong/too easy. Maybe a touch attack as an improvised weapon, i.e. at -4, for 1d6 fire?


----------



## greenstar (Mar 1, 2008)

OOC Torches can be used as improvised weapons.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 1, 2008)

As the swarm comes within range, Thalmarose splays his fingers wide as he mumbles the simple incantation and a cone of bright yellow fire rolls off of the edge of his fan-spread hands. The flames engulf the entire swarm as it trundles up toward the wizard. Burning Hands: (1d4=1) But even as the curtain washes over the beetles he is sure his magic had only the minimum effect as usual. "...That figures." Then he moves back from the swarm before it can engulf him.

Initiative: (1d20+4=22)


----------



## greenstar (Mar 2, 2008)

OOC The beetles attack C and he takes 4 damage.

Some of the swarm burns to death from the burning hands but most of them attack are still alive and attack C.


----------



## Arabesu (Mar 2, 2008)

Rogarth's readied attack goes off once C is engulfed, unfortunately he probably missed since a torch is an improvised weapon.

OOC 1d20 + 3 - 4 (improvised) = 7


----------



## greenstar (Mar 3, 2008)

OOC Maybe C could squish the swarm with his hammer.

Rogarth's attack kills some of the swarm but they still attack. They don't look like they like C's adamantine and move to Cole. 

Cole takes 1 damage.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 3, 2008)

*Cole Pegason - Human Cleric (Dol Dorn) - 11/12hp*

"What the heck are these things, get them off!" Cole will cry out. He'll attempt to try to push as many off of him as he can.


----------



## greenstar (Mar 4, 2008)

OOC Did I forget anything?


----------



## Pinnacle (Mar 4, 2008)

(Is the 4 damage before or after C's DR?
granted maneuvers (1d5=5, 1d4=2) Leading the Attack and Vanguard strike)

"I don't know if I can stop them, but with so many how can we miss?" C shouts encouragingly, slamming his hammer into the midst of the swarm and feeling that there is no way these mere insects can stop him.

(OoC: Vanguard Strike (1d20 5=19, 1d8 4=5).  If that hits, C heals 2 hp and everyone else gains a +4 bonus on attack rolls against the same enemy)
Granted manuever (1d3=3) Douse the Flames)


----------



## greenstar (Mar 4, 2008)

OOC Sorry if this is wrong I have dyscalculia which is like math dyslexia and fights can be hard.

C's hits with the hammer kill most of the swarm and the three left get off Cole and run away. They probably won't be back without more beetles.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 4, 2008)

"It appears I'm in your debt, C. I'd buy you a drink, but well, you don't drink, but thank you for your help." Cole will say while wiping off the splatter that was probably generated by C crushing the beetles with a hammer. "Well, I suppose we should keep moving, I don't want to into any more of those crawlies"

OOC - I was trying to role-play Cole. He probably wouldn't be able to swing his sword while the swarm was enveloping him and so would panic as his martial training appears to be for naught. Also, he probably doesn't know what they are besides beetles, which wouldn't normally attack a person.


----------



## greenstar (Mar 4, 2008)

OOC Am I a bad DM? There hasn't been much posting lately. Or is everyone busy?


----------



## Arabesu (Mar 5, 2008)

"Which way next? It seems like a big chamber. Perhaps we should head to the left, keeping our back to the wall. I'd like to get an idea of how big this chamber really is and I think to do so, we will need to circumnavigate it to get a sense of its scale."


----------



## greenstar (Mar 5, 2008)

OOC If anyone wants to roleplay before you found out how big it was that's OK.



```
[font=fixedsys]|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|x|x|x|#|#|#|#|#|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|x|x|x|#|#|#|#|#|
|_|_|_|_|*|*|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|#|#|#|#|#|#|#|#|
|_|_|_|_|*|*|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|#|#|#|#|#|#|#|#|
|_|_|_|_|*|*|*|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|#|#|#|#|#|#|#|#|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|#|#|#|#|#|#|#|#|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|#|#|#|#|#|#|#|#|
|$|$|$|$|$|$|$|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|$|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|$|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|$|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|$|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|$|$|$|$|$|$|$|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
```
[/font]

x-hole
#-foundry
*-column
$-wall


----------



## Pinnacle (Mar 5, 2008)

C nods and holds up his hammer.  "Sure thing, Rogarth.  The bugs didn't seem to hurt me too much, so I'll lead in case more of them come out.  What do you think I should look out for?"


----------



## renau1g (Mar 5, 2008)

*Cole Pegason - Human Cleric (Dol Dorn) - 11/12hp*

Drawing up behind C, Cole will have his sword drawn looking for trouble. He'll vow to himself to be more effective in the next battle as he's so far disappointed himself and his god. "I sure hope we get a chance to cross blades with an opponent who relishes a fair fight, as so far the only enemies we've seen are cowards who strike from the shadows and some mindless bugs. Perhaps we should look to that closest building, maybe what we're looking for's in there." Cole says pointing to the building closest to where they first dropped into the chamber.


----------



## greenstar (Mar 5, 2008)

OOC Until Vertexx and Creamsteak post again I will NPC them. And I will need spot checks.

"Let's look at that building before more of those gross bugs come." Kim Kim says. "I agree. Maybe it is the foundry. If it isn't we can look at the other building." Thalmarose says.


----------



## Arabesu (Mar 6, 2008)

"Great, lets go." Rogarth lights another torch to leave here at the entrance to the cavern and keeps the previously lit torch... just in case those bugs come back.

"Anyone else want a torch? I have a few more."

OOC spot 1d20+8 = 21
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1517950/


----------



## renau1g (Mar 6, 2008)

*Cole Pegason - 11/12hp*

"Thank you Rogarth, but my hands are full right now." Cole says indicating his shield and sword. He'll try to peer through the gloom to little success.

OOC Spot (1d20+4=5)


----------



## Pinnacle (Mar 6, 2008)

"I have more sunrods if you want one of those."

Spot check (1d20-2=5)


----------



## greenstar (Mar 6, 2008)

Rogarth spots two horrid rats on the other side of the room eating what looks like a rotting body. You can't tell what it used to be. The horrid rats haven't noticed you yet and maybe you can get by without them seeing you.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 6, 2008)

Spot. (1d20+2=4) 

"Ok, just focus. Focus on the money. I have to keep thinking about the money. Don't get distracted. Don't run away again. Think of the money..."

Kim Kim seems more than a little fearful and paranoid. "Just get the money and we can all get out of here..."


----------



## Arabesu (Mar 6, 2008)

With a whisper and a gesticulation he points out the two rats to the others, "Psst, I think we have company. Perhaps you should ready those bows."

He waits briefly for his allies to ready themselves, then Rogarth leaves his torch behind, draws his shortspear and stabs a few of the beetle carapases to make an inviting if somewhat gruesome skewer of freshly killed food.

He sneaks forward to as close to 20 feet as he can get; He attempts to entice them to follow him away from the path that they must cross with his fresh beetle skewer and his inherent animal magnetism. OOC wild empathy check; works like diplomacy, 1d20+5=16 plus any modifier that fresh food might add. 

If they instead turn and look like they will attack when they notice him, he will chuck his spear at the nearest.

OOC only if they look to attack: 1d20+3=9


----------



## greenstar (Mar 6, 2008)

The horrid rats look at Rogarth and the beetle skewer for a moment then come to toward him. Rogarth puts down the beetle skewer and one of the rats starts to eat it. The other rat doesn't like that and scratches the rat. They both start fighting over the beetle skewer.


----------



## Arabesu (Mar 6, 2008)

Rogarth waits for his companions to pass through now that the rats have been distracted and, for the moment, mollified. 

If he thinks he can slide the beetle carapases off the end of the spear with his boot in such a way that it will not irritate the two rats, then he will do so and then catch up to the others. 

If does not think that he can do this, then he will leave his spear behind, but make a mental note as to where he has left it to collect it on the return trip out of the cavern.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 6, 2008)

Cole will keep his crossbow trained on the rats, while Rogarth is feeding them. When the shifter returns to the group, Cole will whisper "Well done Rogarth.". He'll strap the crossbow to his belt and draw his sword and shield, while continuing to the closest structure.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thalmarose moves quietly by the vermin with his bow in hand once again. Searching as he goes for any other threats or dangers that might be hard to see in the twitching light of the torches and sunrod. Search: (1d20+10=18)


----------



## greenstar (Mar 7, 2008)

Thalmarose searches the room but can't find any other threats.


----------



## Pinnacle (Mar 7, 2008)

"If there's nothing to do out here, I guess now we look in the smaller rooms?"  C turns his light on the first of the buildings and looks for any clues to its purpose.


----------



## greenstar (Mar 7, 2008)

The outer walls of this building suggest that it was once a temple. When you enter the ruined structure, you notice that the place has a quiet, serene feel about it. Ancient symbols of Onatar, god of artifice and the forge, are built into the columns and supports.


----------



## Arabesu (Mar 8, 2008)

Rogarth looks around for anything of note in the temple: Spot 1d20+8 = 15.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 8, 2008)

"So um... what the hell happened to this place? Anyone know?"


----------



## renau1g (Mar 8, 2008)

"I'm afraid I don't know. Perhaps if you have a dwarven friend he might know more about this place, but I'm stumped. It seems like this place retains some of his presence, as it was probably a temple, if I'm not mistaken. However, we weren't sent here by the church of Omatar, so perhaps this is a mystery we leave for another day. I know I'm anxious to see the sun again. Cole will say as he leans against the wall near where they entered. Noticing Rogarth's attempts, Cole will add"Once our shifter friend finishes any investigations, of course"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thalmarose takes a turn around the building to see if he can sense any hidden alcoves or compartments in the walls or floor. "Somehow I don't think there has been any worship here since before I was born. But it could also be an extremely well hidden fascade." Active Search: (1d20+10=12)


----------



## greenstar (Mar 9, 2008)

Thalmarose searches everywhere he can but can't find hidden alcoves or compartments. Rogarth doesn't see anything interesting but thinks this would be a good place to rest.


----------



## greenstar (Mar 10, 2008)

OOC Am I supposed to say something else?


----------



## renau1g (Mar 10, 2008)

While Thalmarose and Rogarth are investigating the ruin, Cole will stand guard outside the entrance to the building, most likely with C. After he sees their fruitless searches coming to a close he'll ask "Does anyone need a chance to catch their breath or do you want to keep moving? If so, let's see what else is down here. C if you wouldn't mind leading the way, I'll follow behind."


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 10, 2008)

Kim Kim will search as well...

Search. (1d20+5=23)


----------



## greenstar (Mar 10, 2008)

Kim Kim discovers in the rubble by a old altar a partially buried font with a clear liquid. There looks like enough for three doses.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 10, 2008)

"Ooh, I bet it's bat spit!" Kim then raises her finger to her nose, "There's a rule that you always keep bat salive in three 'dose' containers!" she says, matter-of-factly.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 11, 2008)

Wearily, the elf looks over at the goblin rooting in the rubble, and can't help smirking for a moment before his face returns to it's usual stoic mask. "Mmm I do love me a good dose of bat spit every once in a while. But only the quality stuff, none of that low quality - caged vintage. Let's take a peak." He steps over to take a look at the goblin's newly found puddle with his shoulders hanging a bit lower. Spellcraft: (1d20+8=24)


----------



## greenstar (Mar 11, 2008)

Thalmarose knows that potions of Cure Light Wounds turn clear after 300 years. He thinks it can still be used.


----------



## Arabesu (Mar 11, 2008)

Rogarth asks, "Did anyone happen to bring any empty vials? Otherwise we may have to leave this liquid here and return to drink it when needed."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 12, 2008)

"I never thought to bring an empty vial... they're too fragile, too bad it coulda been useful." Cole will announce.


----------



## Arabesu (Mar 12, 2008)

"Well if we have no way to contain these draughts, then I say we leave them here. We know where they are if we need them. We can return when we need respite. There seems to be another building to investigate. Lets go."

Rogarth peeks out the doorway of the temple to scan the the adjacent building, looking for for both a way in and any threats or guards. If none appear present he will stalk forward to circle around the building to find the way in.

OOC spot: 1d20+8 = 15


----------



## greenstar (Mar 12, 2008)

The horrid rats have eaten the beetles and are gone. They must have gone somewhere else. There doesn't look like there are any other threats right now.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 12, 2008)

Seeing Rogarth take the lead, Cole will fall to the back of their group to provide cover for the others. He'll keep his eyes open for any threats that maybe trying to sneak up on them, like in the sewers. 

[sblock=ooc] Spot (1d20+4=6) Cole is not well liked by IS    [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 12, 2008)

Rubbing his chin a moment, Thalmarose unslings his water skin and takes a deep draught then passes it to the cleric. "Everyone drink deep so that we can take the much more valuable potion with us." After everyone has drank their fill, the elf will pour out what's left and carefully collect the divine liquid from the font and securely stopper the waterskin before reslinging it over his shoulder. "Carrying empty vials at this stage of our careers is a luxury that not many can afford." Making the statement as he pats the skin reassuringly.


----------



## greenstar (Mar 13, 2008)

The other building is more intact than the temple. When you walk around it, you see solid walls and a double door on the western side of the building. The double door appears to be made of adamantine. The same icon as on the cover of Bonal's journal spans both sides of the double door. There is a huge lock on the door.


----------



## Arabesu (Mar 13, 2008)

Rogarth examines the lock: Is it whole and intact or rusted and brittle? Is it also made of adamantine?

Rogarth then motions to Kim Kim to approach, "Kim Kim, do you have the skill to open this lock?"


----------



## greenstar (Mar 13, 2008)

OOC It's whole and intact but not made of adamantine.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 13, 2008)

"Of course I can pick that lock!"

Kim Kim gives it a try.

Open Lock. (1d20+7=23) 

If that fails, she'll take 20 for 27.


----------



## greenstar (Mar 13, 2008)

Kim Kim finds out the lock is very hard to open and it would take a master lock picker to open it. Someone must not have wanted people to get in.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 13, 2008)

"Obviously the rule that I can pick any lock was trumped by the rule that... hrm... I'm not sure what rule would trump that one!"

Kim Kim will wander around, looking for any alternative entrances to the building.


----------



## Arabesu (Mar 13, 2008)

"Maybe we should just bash-in the lock. It's not made of adamantine and although it'd take time, it may be the only way..."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 14, 2008)

"Hmmm.... I'm not sure how effective my sword would be at bashing a lock" Cole will say after seeing Kim Kim's unsuccessful attempts. "I guess there's two options, first C bashes the lock off with his hammer, but last time he tried to do something like that a trap went off. Second, maybe that book Thalmarose is carrying tells how to open it, isn't that the same symbol?" Cole finishes, while looking to Thalmarose.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thalmarose removes the book from his pack once again and holds it's insignia up to the securely lock adamantine portal. "It's good to see that some would use mind over matter at least some of the time."


----------



## greenstar (Mar 15, 2008)

The icon and the journal glow for a moment then stop without opening the door.


----------



## Arabesu (Mar 15, 2008)

"Hmm. My guess is that we have to remove the lock and then the journal may be able to open the door."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 16, 2008)

Frowning when the book fails do the job, the elf takes a long, slow walk around the outside of the structure to if there might be any other doors hidden away. Search: (1d20+10=14)

OOC-It's strangley NOT comforting that my rolls so universally suck no matter if I roll online or on a table.


----------



## greenstar (Mar 16, 2008)

Thalmarose doesn't find any other doors. The only place no one has looked yet is the roof.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 17, 2008)

"Alright C, I think it's time to bash this lock off." Cole will say to the group.


----------



## Arabesu (Mar 17, 2008)

OOC Perhaps Kim Kim should search for traps before we bash...

Rogarth gets everyone backed up so that if a trap is disarmed we won't all get hit.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 21, 2008)

When the party is backed up with the promise of a display, Thalmarose takes notice. But before becoming too engrossed, he casts an eye to the rest of the party, their guide and to the shadowy directions that other threats could come from.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 27, 2008)

OOC- did this game die wthout any fanfair at all?


----------



## greenstar (Mar 27, 2008)

OOC I think it died. Pinnacle hasn't been on in a long time.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 27, 2008)

ooc - dang my first pbp...


----------

